# Losing mind fixing kitchen sink spout



## doomer47 (Aug 3, 2011)

Greetings all-

I've got a Delta single handle kitchen faucet that is leaking around the base, so I figured I need to check my o-rings.  I went to the store to get the repair kit so that I could replace whatever needed replacing.  I got the handle off, and the ball and the springs.  I cannot get the spout off no matter what I do.  I have watched about 10 videos on YouTube about fixing this, and every one describes this as "the easy part".  "Just grab it at the base and pull up", "Pull up while wiggling it back and forth" have lead to nothing.  Are there some models of Delta faucets that have some secret trick?  I'm about to try heating it up with a hair dryer to see if that helps.  Any advice anyone can offer to help me regain my sanity is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Johnboy555 (Aug 4, 2011)

Not a real big fan of Delta, but have had to deal with them over the years. There are 2 large o-rings that seal the spout. Also a diverter inside there (if you have a separate spray hose). Usually it does just pull off. You might try a little WD-40, I doubt that the "hair dryer" would do anything. Also you might try using 2 flat blade screwdrivers to try and pry it gently upwards.  

A picture of the faucet would help somewhat to tell the model and age of the faucet.  If it has a number of years on it replace it with a Moen faucet.  I've been doing this for 36 years and have found that the Moen faucets that I've installed have given me the least amount of trouble over the years.


----------



## Redwood (Aug 4, 2011)

They aren't always that easy...
But lifting it off while turning is the way to go...

The post by JohnnyBoy would be a good one to answer as there are some that you don't want to pull off like that...

Pull out faucets come to mind as one of them...


----------



## doomer47 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, guys.

The WD-40 didn't help, and all I seem to be accomplishing with the screwdrivers is gouging the chrome at the base.

I've attached a picture as was suggested.  Maybe you'll see something that will give you a new perspective.

Thanks.


----------



## Redwood (Aug 4, 2011)

doomer47 said:


> I've attached a picture as was suggested.  Maybe you'll see something that will give you a new perspective.



Nope! Twist and pull!


----------



## Johnboy555 (Aug 5, 2011)

doomer47 said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys.
> 
> The WD-40 didn't help, and all I seem to be accomplishing with the screwdrivers is gouging the chrome at the base.
> 
> ...



Sorry Doomer.. I'm out of ideas. Can't think of any reason that it won't come off.  You might try e-mailing Delta support along with a pic of the entire faucet (w/handle) to see if they have any ideas. who knows...they might just send you a new faucet gratis !??!?!?


----------



## HOMEFLASH (Aug 8, 2011)

I suggested replace the whole kitchen facuset.  It will be easier, however, you need some special tool to unscrew from the bottom, it took me two hours to do it (I was an ametaur), but after i got the tool, in minutes, I was able to do it.  I won't bother replacing parts of the facuset.  when you unscrew from the bottom, make sure water line are shut off.  

To tell you the truth, kitchen, bathroom are easier to do, at least they are visible, things like shower facuset is the toughest because you can't see.  Good luck!


----------



## Johnboy555 (Aug 8, 2011)

The tool that Homeflash is talking about I would assume is a basin wrench...


----------



## Johnboy555 (Aug 8, 2011)

The tool that Homeflash is referring to is I would assume is a basin wrench...

Plumbing tools - Bing Images


----------



## HOMEFLASH (Aug 8, 2011)

correct, and it is very useful.. ...  it is under $20.00 if I remember correctly.



Johnboy555 said:


> The tool that Homeflash is talking about I would assume is a basin wrench...


----------



## Redwood (Aug 9, 2011)

HOMEFLASH said:


> correct, and it is very useful.. ...  it is under $20.00 if I remember correctly.



You can get them that cheap for a No-Name Special but they tend to be a bit difficult to use....

IMHO Ridgid makes a very good quality one and they sell in the $30 - 40 range. Sometimes good tools make a big difference in getting the job done.


----------



## sisyphus (Aug 23, 2011)

I know I'm a little late with this. but I just had the same problem yanking my bathroom faucet handle out. I have hard water in my system. I was able to pour boiling water down the stem of the handle, wait a few minutes and then was able to wiggle it free. there was alot of mineral deposit that was holding the handle in place. maybe you might have the same situation.


----------



## BridgeMan (Aug 23, 2011)

If all else fails, get out the cutting torch or portable hack saw and go to it.  I agree with other posters about having good performance from Moen faucets, although I have a brand new Delta 418-WF (bought on sale, at a price I couldn't resist) still in the box waiting to be installed, when our existing cheapo craps out.


----------

